#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  Windows Defender, Is that enough for my PC?

## Shana

We all know the Windows Defender. It's the default antivirus that comes along with Windows 10. But I've always doubted its performance, even though I've been using just that for the past few months to verify its functionality.
Surprisingly, I don't see any difference. It protects my system just as any other 3rd part software would do. So my question is, why do we go for other antivirus software when we have Windows Defender?
Does it have any disadvantages that I'm not aware of?  :Confused:

----------


## Neo

> We all know the Windows Defender. It's the default antivirus that comes along with Windows 10. But I've always doubted its performance, even though I've been using just that for the past few months to verify its functionality.
> Surprisingly, I don't see any difference. It protects my system just as any other 3rd part software would do. So my question is, why do we go for other antivirus software when we have Windows Defender?
> Does it have any disadvantages that I'm not aware of?


Windows defender is just as good as any other free antivirus solution. It currently as exploit guard as well. But it still miss some threats, full scan slow down your PC, and some of the security features available in windows defender such as Microsoft's SmartScreen filter, Email attachments blocker works only with Microsoft products. If you require additional protection I would recommend Malwarebytes Premium. Unlike traditional antivirus programs, Malwarebytes is good at finding “potentially unwanted programs” (PUPs) and other junkware. As of version 3.0, it also contains an anti-exploit feature, which aims to block common exploits in programs, even if they are zero-day attacks that have never seen before like those nasty Flash zero-day attacks. It also contains anti-ransomware, to block extortion attacks like CryptoLocker. Traditional antivirus will block or quarantine harmful programs that find their way to your computer, while Malwarebytes attempts to stop harmful software from ever reaching your computer in the first place. Since it doesn’t interfere with traditional antivirus programs, I recommend you run both programs for the best protection.

----------


## Shana

> Windows defender is just as good as any other free antivirus solution. It currently as exploit guard as well. But it still miss some threats, full scan slow down your PC, and some of the security features available in windows defender such as Microsoft's SmartScreen filter, Email attachments blocker works only with Microsoft products. If you require additional protection I would recommend Malwarebytes Premium. Unlike traditional antivirus programs, Malwarebytes is good at finding “potentially unwanted programs” (PUPs) and other junkware. As of version 3.0, it also contains an anti-exploit feature, which aims to block common exploits in programs, even if they are zero-day attacks that have never seen before like those nasty Flash zero-day attacks. It also contains anti-ransomware, to block extortion attacks like CryptoLocker. Traditional antivirus will block or quarantine harmful programs that find their way to your computer, while Malwarebytes attempts to stop harmful software from ever reaching your computer in the first place. Since it doesn’t interfere with traditional antivirus programs, I recommend you run both programs for the best protection.


That's useful, Thank you Neo. Actually, having 2 antivirus programs at the same time, is it safe?

----------


## Neo

> That's useful, Thank you Neo. Actually, having 2 antivirus programs at the same time, is it safe?


Absolutely Fine. Windows defender works as an Antivirus where Malware byte will work as an Anti-malware. But some anti viruses will slow down your PC. That's why I recommend to keep windows defender with malware-bytes. 

Difference between Antivirus and Anti- Malware

What's the difference between antivirus and anti-malware? | Malwarebytes Labs

----------


## Shana

> Absolutely Fine. Windows defender works as an Antivirus where Malware byte will work as an Anti-malware. But some anti viruses will slow down your PC. That's why I recommend to keep windows defender with malware-bytes. 
> 
> Difference between Antivirus and Anti- Malware
> 
> What's the difference between antivirus and anti-malware? | Malwarebytes Labs


Thank you Neo! Great help!

----------


## Assassin

> Absolutely Fine. Windows defender works as an Antivirus where Malware byte will work as an Anti-malware. But some anti viruses will slow down your PC. That's why I recommend to keep windows defender with malware-bytes. 
> 
> Difference between Antivirus and Anti- Malware
> 
> What's the difference between antivirus and anti-malware? | Malwarebytes Labs


Yes Neo, I have a headache about proxy malware recent days and I wondering why my anti-virus isn't find it as a thread. Then I get to know about malware-bytes, and It's working fine. I installed ESet and Malwarebytes on my PC, is that harmful ??

----------


## Neo

> Yes Neo, I have a headache about proxy malware recent days and I wondering why my anti-virus isn't find it as a thread. Then I get to know about malware-bytes, and It's working fine. I installed ESet and Malwarebytes on my PC, is that harmful ??


Its not harmful. you can use both. but sometimes your windows may highlight that you're using additional antivirus, if windows defender also active. This is to avoid low performance of your machine. If you encounter this issue, you can simply deactivate windows defender and continue to use ESET + Malwarebytes.

----------

